# Budget gamer build needed



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

Just now realizing i need a new pc... any suggestions will be appreciated

1. Budget: $600-$650

2. Brands: i like ones that iv heard of before, but if a deal is really good....

3. Multitasking:my old inspiron laptop multitasks to the largest of my needs, so i guess they are small

4. Gaming: i play counter strike source, TF2 and would like to play crysis if i can, so dx10 support is mandatory.

5. Calculations: editing short clips for you tube and minor sound editing

6. Overclocking:medium, like to push it :]

7. Storage: see below*

8. Legacy Support: nope

9. Operating System: already have xp sp2, planning on vista soon so dont put that in the build 

10. Case: yes need help picking out, one with clear side would be cool, but not mandatory 

11. Accessories: already have everything

12. Recycled Components: * have HDD, DVD rom
13. Monitor: have the only one i need
14. Stores: newegg, tigerdiret, any place many people have had good experence with

15. Location USA, Newhampshire

sli would be nice for future uprades but again... not mandatory

Thanks for all reply s!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

maybe something along these lines

*ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $140
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225



*Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail $190*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029



*XFX PVT84GUDD3 GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported XXX HDCP Video Card - Retail $110 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150226



*Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, FCC, TUV, CE, C-tick, CCC, CB - Retail $70 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001



*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $52 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145177



*COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-WW Black/Silver Aluminum Bezel, SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $45
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i like it


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

its pretty sweet looking, though if i bought a 8800gt for only a little bit more, then it would increase my power a lot. also for only a little bit more, i can also get a quad core server proc that i will be able to overclock to higher speeds as fast as three gigahertz.


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

heres somthing i was thinking about
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811164040 case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133205 GPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159062 PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146580 RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131142 MOBO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117129 Proc
Now, i know that there are two weak links in this system, PSU and the ram, but in like three weeks ill have a slightly larger amount of money and will be able to change these out for better ones... any suggestions


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

also the mobo i picked out supports sli so i can upgrade easily


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

My recommendation is to stick to your budget. NEVER say: "if i spend just a little more, i can get a quad-core, or a better graphics card, etc". It's a very bad thing to do. Even if you see a really great deal on something that's JUST over, i would try and cut back on something else (namely, the case. If you're not looking for something flashy, a basic $20 case will do, as long as it has plenty of ventilation and can fit your fans.) to fit it in. What you can do is to spread out your buying over a few months, as opposed to buying all at once. Then you're bound to find good, if not great, deals on all the parts you want and need. Just a little budgeting tip, since you DID say it was going to be a budget PC.

Also: take a look at this video card:

XFX GeForce 8600 GT XXX Video Card - FREE Company of Heroes PC Game, 256MB DDR3, SLI Ready, PCI Express, (Dual Link) Dual DVI, HDTV, Video Card


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah, im planning on saving a couple of months then buying


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

not saving a couple of months, i mean spreading your buying out. Like, buy the CPU this week if there's a great deal here, and then buy the RAM next week (or month) when it's on sale then. Shop around at various stores, sometimes the store in which you least expect to find a deal will have something at a ridiculously cheap price. Usually, the savings will outweigh the slightly extra cost of shipping them separately.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

First thing I have to say is that the power supply you chose is basically rubbish and is going to cause you no end of trouble. Look at the one I suggested.

Personally I also think SLI is way over rated and you are better off going for the best single video card you can afford. If you can save a bit more and get a 8800GT then that would be my choice with the view to maybe getting something like the 9800 GX2 in the future. 

The E6750 is a great CPU and will also go way above 3.0 with the right cooling, if you are gamming I see a quad core as some what a waste.

The ram you selected is also in there VALUE range and only 667 and they have not listed the latencies either. If you are to just buy one you are also going to miss out on the benefits of dual channel.

My opinion is there are a few shortfalls in your selection I would change, the power supply being the first, If you are going to consider SLI I would be looking at 800W + depending on the cards you are considering. I would stick with a E6750, if you are hell bent of SLI in the future then also look at the 680I chipset over the 650. Get 2G of decent RAM with a latency of 4-4-4-12.

At the end of the day it is your choice and these are only my personal opinions


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The P5K-E is a much better designed board than the P5N-E, and I agree that you won't need SLi.

I also think that you should look at a better power supply like the Antec Earthwatts 500W or the Antec Trio 550W (for the 8600) or the Antec Trio 650W or the PC Power & Cooling 610W (for the 8800 G92).


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

hey guys, after long days of reasearch and looking up reviews this is what iv come up with:

Processor $189.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029
Case $27.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811164040
Graphics card $259.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130319
Ram $74.97
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2206874&sku=C13-2022
Motherboard $99.97
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2959594&sku=P450-9102



Comes to $618.90, with shipping after rebates.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Whats the power supply?


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

oh whoops, i forgot, hold on....: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

here is what i would recommend:

video card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150272

processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115031

motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122
if you're planning on vista, it'll be a perfect chance to get 64bit, and until then, you will still see 3+ gigs available.

case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004

total comes to 695 minus a 20 dollar mir for the psu. if you don't want 4 gigs, get a cheap 2 gig set and upgrade the cpu.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

add this to your build x133 and it looks good http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059 (replaces other motherboard)


----------



## darkzenlord (Dec 7, 2007)

I would recommend starting with a bare bone kit. Some of the specs you are talking about exceed the $650 dollar range. You can score big when you buy bare bones. Find ones that come with a PSU, Mobo, case, and CPU. They are generally cheaper by 10 or 20 dollars, and saves you the headache of ordering multiple components. Remember the OS is going to be a big expense. XP pro is $139. So make sure you factor that as well. Plus monitor and keyboard/mouse. Don't want to forget them. It all adds up. Don't nickel and dime yourself to death.


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

k thanks for all the advice.
1. ill check out the Mobo
2 i was looking at a barebone kit at tiger direct- $400 duel core proc, 2 gigs of ram, 8600 gtxxx 250gb hdd, 680i mobo, heres the link:http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3592048&Sku=P450-9102 M


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

i also already have 3 copy's of xp pro


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

don't go for a barebone kit... did you check out the link for my suggestions? a system along those lines has a good balance between all of the components, really as a gamer the weight of your budget should be spent on a video card, motherboard and cpu are still important but are secondary. a e4500, overclocked to around 3ghz which will be fairly easy with even a stock heatsink, will keep your 8800gt well fed, and you don't need sli unless you want to game at a very high resolution.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would go with the Gigabyte board Floyd picked out over the XFX board any day.


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

hey how is this power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817812002


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

To be honest I can't be sure about that one. I have had very good luck with the 650W Mushkin which is good quality but I don't know if the 550W version is made by the same manufacturer, and looking at the price I have a feeling that it may be different.

To be honest you will need a 600W+ power supply for any G92 8800. So I would go with the 650W version (or look at the Antec Trio 650W which is also excellent quality).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817812005


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

hey guys, im gonna make my order tonight, here we go, any lastys will be appreciated:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811164040
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150272
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103940
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899261005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128073
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

x133tx0n3x check if there is this store called MircroCenter anywhere near you. They have stores nationwide. The reason I say this is they sell the E8400 for 150 dollars brand new.

EDIT you can save some money on the RAM by getting these sticks:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

Although the Corsair is a little bit faster. But you wouldn't see a visible difference. And I agree with TheMatt. I always say like most ppl on this forums that for an 8800series card you should have at least a 600 Watt powersupply.


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

hey themisiek1, the ram im getting has a $40 rebate that takes it down to $35
and ill look into a 600 watt


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Look at this card for its better cooler (same price almost).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127329

And this power supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005


----------

